
The Simplicity of Kallow - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.slideshare.net/celston/kallow-refresh-miami-presentation/
======
calebelston
A presentation made at a local refresh meetup about Kallow a new way to buy
electronics

------
revelude
Marketing spam is marketing spam.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
so says the person with 5 karma points. it's a pretty insightful presentation,
one which I have no financial or equity stake in.

